# Is the forum seen in all bold?



## Splych (Oct 26, 2009)

Or is it just me...?

Everywhere in GBAtemp, everything is in bold? I am hoping it is GBAtemp, because if not, I have no idea why it is like this...


----------



## Keeley (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't see everything in bold


----------



## iFish (Oct 26, 2009)

i dont see anything in bold try restaring your pc


----------



## Splych (Oct 26, 2009)

Damnit. I restarted my PC already. I swear, it is something to do with the way I installed L4D >_


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not sure if you tried this already or not but try holding ctrl and scrolling in or out.


----------



## TheWingless (Oct 26, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you tried this already or not but try holding ctrl and scrolling in or out.


You can also do ctrl+0 which resets the text to default. I just disabled that feature with the scroll wheel in the about:config ? in Firefox since it was annoying me. This is assuming that the problem is because of zoomed text though.


----------



## Splych (Oct 27, 2009)

Placeholder said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you tried this already or not but try holding ctrl and scrolling in or out.
> Nope. I tried it. It isn't zooming issues.
> 
> QUOTE(TheWingless @ Oct 26 2009, 07:57 PM) You can also do ctrl+0 which resets the text to default. I just disabled that feature with the scroll wheel in the about:config ? in Firefox since it was annoying me. This is assuming that the problem is because of zoomed text though.


Ctrl+0. Is something suppose to pop-up or something? Because I tried it, and nothing came up or any changes happened.

If I haven't said so yet, I am using FireFox 3.5.3


----------



## TheWingless (Oct 27, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> TheWingless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same thing as the ctrl+scroll(which is actually + and -). Ctrl + [+/=] and Ctrl + [-/_] will zoom in and zoom out while Ctrl + 0 resets zoom in/out back to default. That's why nothing happens since your text is already at defualt settings it seems, though it doesn't seem to help since you still have the bolded text problem.


----------



## Vague Rant (Oct 27, 2009)

Have you actually tried like, testing in another browser? You could at least get some idea of whether it's a Firefox problem or a Windows problem before throwing it all out and reinstalling.


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 27, 2009)

If you have 7 -> Go to desktop, right click, Screen Resolution. Check nobody messed with that.

Still not right?

Again, using Windows 7 so it might vary from XP or Vista. -> Go to desktop, right click, personalise, select a default theme then change the wallpaper / glass color later.

STILL not right?

Once again, Windows 7. -> Start, Control Panel, Appearance and Personalization, Display, make sure Smaller - 100% is selected.

STILL not working?

From the same window as the previous suggestion, in the side panel, Set custom text size (DPI). Set it to 100% or less.

If none of those work, I don't know what the problem could be.


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 27, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> Placeholder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try using the 0 on your numberpad bro? If not  that maybe try fiddling with the firefox text display settings.


----------



## Splych (Oct 27, 2009)

I tried all those things. None worked.

I have a feeling, something I downloaded, then installed had something to do with it. And then my registry files got edited.

Good thing is that... I never installed major things on windows 7.

Re-installing...


----------



## anaxs (Oct 27, 2009)

maybe someone accidently changed the font or web appearence setting or something

y dont u post up some pics and we'll try to help


----------



## Splych (Oct 28, 2009)

alright. here's some screens:


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 28, 2009)

The same thing happend to me a few months ago.But I didn't know what it was.
Restarted the PC and it got back to normal.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 28, 2009)

If you are going such routes the scene release of L4D was less than brilliant; it probably grabbed some fonts from your computer and stuck it in the directory it installed to (shortcutting them back in the original directory in the case of XP). Having not done the same on windows 7 I can not say.

Find them in the install directory and copy them back, do not uninstall L4D or you will end up with serious aggro as most of your major fonts will now be deleted.

Steam games are one of the few things I suggest you steer clear of the scene for instead opting for the p2p stuff.

option 2: you did not try to scroll with the control button held did you?- press control and 0 (numpad or number keys) and it will reset.


----------



## Splych (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah, crap. Too bad I already un-installed L4D, and deleted it's directory folder. Would doing a system restore restore these things?

When I installed L4D, it wasn't the average installation progress. It extracted itself... 

I deleted the whole directory after finding out after playing it, it was no good. Wasn't anything special. And prefered CoD4. So then, I checked the un-install wizard. Nothing, no L4D or anything. So I thought it would've been alright to delete the directory, and then it said it was being used by a person or program. I restarted my PC, then deleted the folder, and now, it is gone.

I tried Option 2 already. It didn't work. It is already set at 100% font size.  Or even the Control + 0 . 

I have a feeling, I may have deleted some fonts... Because I noticed that I don't have the Times New Roman font in my computer. After that, I started to wonder if it was either excluded from Windows 7 or if I deleted it somehow. I am thinking that I may have deleted it somehow since the Times New Roman font is very popular with not just students and people, even teachers prefer if you were to use that font.

Anyway, I know one thing, when it is a Steam Game, don't download it. If it is an average game that doesn't need to be installed in a special way to play it, then that's alright if you do. But now, I learned my lesson, never download Games that require special work for it to play on Multiplayer.


----------



## Placeholder (Oct 29, 2009)

Hrm... well Steam works perfectly for me, including L4D. I think your best bet is to try System Restore. If that fails all you can do is reinstall windows.

Don't give up on Steam though, it's great.


----------



## Splych (Oct 29, 2009)

Ahaha. I didn't get L4D with the help of Steam. I did it the arrrrred way. I am gonna do a system restore tomorrow. Hopefully, it will work. If it doesn't this sucks. Time to re-install Windows, and one thing I am sure about is to never, ever, play Steam Games another way instead of using Steam.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 29, 2009)

System restore: I have probably fixed thousands of computers and the only problem it ever solved was how am I going to waste the next 10 minutes. The font stuff was likely done with basic file operations anyway and to do a system restore on that sort of thing would a) be a security nightmare (system restore already has a penchant for bringing malware back from the dead) and b) take up several hundred gigs a day for a normal machine.

Before installing anew find another install of the same* windows you have and snatch all the fonts from it (if you have to virtual machine it do it).
Find the fonts in Vista and copy/replace everything (the shortcuts will still be there)

*I do not think the font system has changed but let us not find out here if we do not have to.


----------



## Splych (Oct 26, 2009)

Or is it just me...?

Everywhere in GBAtemp, everything is in bold? I am hoping it is GBAtemp, because if not, I have no idea why it is like this...


----------



## Splych (Oct 29, 2009)

Ah alright. iunno where to find the font pack without installing or paying. But I have the time to re-install everything. Wouldn't be too hard. But I just wish, I knew what could've triggered this to happen. Anyway, thanks for trying to help guys.

At least I have an idea for what can cause these issues. System Restoring, eh, nty. FAST just said it can bring things back to the dead ;P


----------

